# Bei jedem Besuch der Seite ein anderes Bild laden



## s.p. (18. Mai 2004)

hallo
ich suche nach einem einfachen script, womit man nach jedem refresh ein anderes bild auf der seite zeigen kann.
ich finde überall nur random image scripts aber ich brauche laden nach reihenfolge, also 1,2,3,..
jedes mal beim besuchen der seite wird das nächste bild angezeigt
danke für hilfe
mfg


----------



## Roar (18. Mai 2004)

hmf!! ich gehe davon aus hier geht es um Javascript, wa??
Javascript ist was anderes als Java!! grml


----------



## s.p. (18. Mai 2004)

ja javascript
bin ih hier falsch?


----------



## Beni (18. Mai 2004)

s.p. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja javascript
> bin ih hier falsch?



Ja, denn JavaScript ist was totales anderes als Java.
(Der Name JavaScript ist ein Marketinggag..., und darum bei den "echten" Javaianern verpönt) :wink:

mfg Beni


----------



## s.p. (18. Mai 2004)

wo wird man scripte finden können?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (19. Mai 2004)

Wie man eine Suchmaschine bedient, weißt Du, oder?


----------



## Student (29. Mai 2004)

ist zwar schon etwas her, dass hier der letzte post geschrieben wurde .. aber solltest du dich mit PHP anfreunden können .. dann verwende diese programmiersprache, um dein problem zu lösen.

grüße benni ..

PS:
weitere hilfe findest du z.b. hier
 :arrow: www.php.de ..


----------

